
Show HN: WordCloud API – Generate beautiful wordclouds from any URL - chrisvxd
https://wordcloud.saasify.sh/
======
chrisvxd
Hey HN peeps!

Today, we're excited to be launching WordCloud, an API that allows you to
easily generate stylish preview images from any webpage or text.

It provides a hosted API for stylecloud and wordcloud, by minimaxir and
amueller respectively. stylecloud was shared with HN a few weeks ago.

The majority of any revenue generated from this API for the original OSS
developers. If this is you, please get in touch to setup payouts and answer
any questions you may have.

Thanks,

Chris,

